# Have I Lost One of my Favorite Verses? - Isaiah 35:8



## Ed Walsh (Jun 2, 2019)

Can I keep my interpretation? Or do I need to look somewhere else? Help me out here.

Here is the verse that has often brought tears to my eyes and hope to my heart.
Note: Green is agree - Red is disagreed.

Isaiah 35:8 [KJV]
And an highway shall be there, and a way, and it shall be called The way of holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it; but it shall be for those: the wayfaring men, though fools, shall not err therein.​
“O Lord,” I would cry, “There is yet hope for me? For you say that ‘fools, shall not err therein.’ And I am a fool in my own eyes and my estimation, and yet you love me still. Thank you, dear Savior, for such great salvation the extends to even a _fool_ such as I.”

However, as I thought on the word ‘fool,’ I could think of no other place where a believer was in any way called one. We need to be honest with the Scriptures and at all times teachable, so I started to compare different versions to see if my interpretation was tolerable.

[NKJV] as expected, agreed.
The unclean shall not pass over it,
But it shall be for others.
Whoever walks the road, although a fool,
Shall not go astray.​
[ASV] was also supportive.
the unclean shall not pass over it; but it shall be for the redeemed: the wayfaring men, yea fools, shall not err therein.​
[ESV] also agreed.
the unclean shall not pass over it.
It shall belong to those who walk on the way;
even if they are fools, they shall not go astray.​
[NASB] countered, using ‘fool’ as it is elsewhere in Scripture.
The unclean will not travel on it,
But it will be for him who walks that way,
And fools will not wander on it.​
[NIV] destroys the positive view of the fool.
The unclean will not journey on it;
wicked fools will not go about on it.​
[YLT1898] supported by Young.
Not pass over it doth the unclean, And He Himself [is] by them, Whoso is going in the way — even fools err not.​
Matthew Henry - commented on the ‘fool’ in this verse
"The wayfaring men, who choose to travel in it, though fools, of weak capacity in other things, shall have such plain directions from the word and Spirit of God in this way that they shall not err therein; not that they shall be infallible even in their own conduct, or that they shall in nothing mistake, but they shall not be guilty of any fatal misconduct, shall not so miss their way but that they shall recover it again, and get well to their journey’s end. Those that are in the narrow way, though some may fall into one path and others into another, not all equally right, but all meeting at last in the same end, shall yet never fall into the broad way again; the Spirit of truth shall lead them into all truth that is necessary for them. Note, The way to heaven is a plain way, and easy to hit. God has chosen the foolish things of the world, and made them wise to salvation."​
Henry, M. (1994). Matthew Henry’s commentary on the whole Bible: complete and unabridged in one volume (p. 1145). Peabody: Hendrickson.​

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## iainduguid (Jun 2, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> Can I keep my interpretation? Or do I need to look somewhere else? Help me out here.
> 
> Here is the verse that has often brought tears to my eyes and hope to my heart.
> Note: Green is agree - Red is disagreed.
> ...


It's a tricky verse for a number of reasons, which is why translations differ. As you note, believers are not elsewhere typically called by this word for "fool" (_'evil_ - morally obtuse; however, see Ps 107:17-20!), but by the same token I can't find anywhere else where _ta'ah_ means to accidentally stumble upon the right way. Normally it means to wander around lost (or intoxicated). So one of these two words is being used in an unusual sense. Moreover, the broader context could support either: the fool as unbeliever would match the unclean earlier in the verse, as those who will not walk on the highway of holiness; but most of the passage is an assurance to the weak and fearful, the blind, the deaf, the lame (who in Isaiah are often not merely physically handicapped but spiritually handicapped) that even they will be saved by God.

I therefore think that both points can legitimately be made from the passage as a whole: the unclean and morally resistant will be excluded from the coming salvation, but the morally and physically weak will not be unable to stay the course, because the Lord himself will strengthen them (a repeated theme in Is 40-66). As for the translation, I would favor the ESV/KJV rendering, but with the alternative in the footnote. So you don't have to abandon your interpretation, Ed.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Kinghezy (Jun 2, 2019)

I pulled up the NASB, and the "wander" is from http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?t=NKJV&strongs=h8582 "to vacillate, i.e. reel or stray (literally or figuratively); also causative of both:—(cause to) go astray, deceive, dissemble, (cause to, make to) err, pant, seduce, (make to) stagger, (cause to) wander, be out of the way."

So it seems like the "wander" could also be "go astray" -- "And fools will not wander [go astray] on it."

Also, it is like the definition of wander fits in this context
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/wander
Definition of wander

intransitive verb

1a: to move about without a fixed course, aim, or goal

b: to go idly about : RAMBLEwandering around the house

2: to follow a winding course : MEANDER

3a: to go astray (as from a course) : STRAYwandered away from the group

b: to go astray morally : ERR

c: to lose normal mental contact : stray in thoughthis mind wandered

transitive verb

: to roam overwandered the halls​
I will not try to defend NIV ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 2, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> I will not try to defend NIV ;-)



Why not? It was the one that Moses translated into Hebrew.

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jun 2, 2019)

Does Luke 24:25 come into play at all, with Christ’s word translated “fools” directed at his obviously believing disciples?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jun 2, 2019)

Jeri Tanner said:


> Does Luke 24:25 come into play at all, with Christ’s word translated “fools” directed at his obviously believing disciples?



I forgot about that verse. I didn't look at all the occurrences of fool in Strong's, but I think it is pretty rare for true believers to be called such.
"O foolish ones, and slow of heart to believe all that the prophets have spoken!"

Brief Anecdote (an older man's privilege)

When I was a very young Christian, I was invited to a college to address faculty and students on my new found faith. The discussion turned somehow to the Prophets which I said were indeed the Word of God. Immediately one of the professors spoke up and said, "Didn't Jesus call the disciples fools for believing the Profits?" Since I had just read the verse that morning, I was able to quote it back to him and show by the context that he had it completely backward. It was exhilarating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 2


----------



## iainduguid (Jun 2, 2019)

Jeri Tanner said:


> Does Luke 24:25 come into play at all, with Christ’s word translated “fools” directed at his obviously believing disciples?


Jeri,
It's a little tricky to make that connection, since there are multiple Hebrew words translated into English (and Greek) as "fool", and the Greek Septuagint isn't consistent in its translation strategy. The word Jesus uses is only rarely used in the LXX, and in the NT it can also have the broader sense (like English) or someone who is merely ignorant, rather than necessarily morally culpable (see Rom 1:14). In Isaiah 35, the Septuagint doesn't mention the fool at all, though it does take the clause as describing believers. So it isn't a slam dunk proof text - Ps 107:17-20 is much better for that purpose, since it uses exactly the same Hebrew word (rather than an assumed Greek cognate). In that passage the fools (_'evilim) _cried out to the Lord and were saved by God from the fate they deserved. This seems closer to the Isaiah passage. In a broader discussion of whether the Bible can refer to God's people as fools, Luke 24 could perhaps be a supporting text, and a reluctance to recognize that has clearly been a factor for some commentators who have understood the text in the opposite direction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinghezy (Jun 2, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Why not? It was the one that Moses translated into Hebrew.


Ah, the Never Impugned Version. My bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brendanchatt (Jun 2, 2019)

Without much inspection I could see both views. Matthew Henry’s interpretation needs no further explanation. My understanding of your red ones would be: the way will not be intruded upon by fools even though as fools they stammer about; still, they shall not happen upon it, but it will be kept free for the blessed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chad Hutson (Jun 3, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> Can I keep my interpretation? Or do I need to look somewhere else? Help me out here.
> 
> Here is the verse that has often brought tears to my eyes and hope to my heart.
> Note: Green is agree - Red is disagreed.
> ...


Ian's input is very helpful. I, like you, have always been encouraged by this verse. I always assumed that it meant in our frailty of thought, Christ would sustain us on the highway because only the redeemed walk there (v. 9).
Dispensationalists don't have this problem with the verse because, after all, it concerns the millenial kingdom!


----------



## moral necessity (Jun 3, 2019)

Some thoughts I came across:

*35: 8-10* - "In the midst of such miracles, by which all nature is glorified, the people of Jehovah are redeemed, and led home to Zion. Vv. 8-10. _'And a highway rises there, and a road, and it will be called the Holy Road; no unclean man will pass along it, as it is appointed for them: whoever walks the road, even simple ones do not go astray. There will be no lion there, and the most ravenous beast of prey will not approach it, will not be met with there; and redeemed ones walk. And the ransomed of Jehovah will return, and come to Zion with shouting, and everlasting joy upon their head: they lay hold of gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing flee away.'_ Not only unclean persons from among the heathen, but even unclean persons belonging to Israel itself, will never pass along that holy road; none but the church purified and sanctified through sufferings, and those connected with it. To them, and to them alone, does this road belong, which Jehovah has made and secured, and which so readily strikes the eye, that even an idiot could not miss it; whilst it lies too high, that no beast of prey, however powerful (a superlative verbal noun), could possibly leap up to it: not one is ever encountered by the pilgrim there. The pilgrims are those whom Jehovah has redeemed and delivered, or set free from captivity and affliction. Everlasting joy soars above their head; they lay fast hold of delight and joy (compare on ch. 13:8); so that it never departs from them. On the other hand, sorrow and sighing flee away. The whole of v. 10 is like a mosaic from ch. 51:11; 61:7; 51:3; and what is affirmed of the holy road, is also affirmed in ch. 52:1 of the holy city (compare ch. 62:12; 63:4). A prelude of the fulfillment is seen in what Ezra speaks of with gratitude to God in Ezra 8:31. We have intentionally avoided crowding together the parallel passages from ch. 40-66. The whole chapter is, in every part, both in thought and language, a prelude of that book of consolation for the exiles in their captivity. Not only in its spiritual New Testament thoughts, but also in its ethereal language, soaring high as it does in majestic softness and light, the prophecy has now reached the highest point of its development." - _Keil & Delitzsch
_
Blessings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jun 4, 2019)

You have the agreement of two witnesses: the AV and Matthew Henry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Logan (Jun 4, 2019)

From the Westminster Annotations:
_the wayfaring men, though fools, shall not err therein_] The way shall be so plain, and easy to find, being a causey cast up, and so straight, and right on, without windings and turnings, such as other cross ways are wont to have, Psalm 125:5; Prov 2:13, 15 that even the simplest that are (of whom it is made a note, that they _know not the way to the city_, Eccl 10:15) shall not miss of it, or, through want of skill, stray from it, especially having such a guide at hand, as occasion is, to direct them, chap. 30:21; 59:21;

From the 1599 Geneva Bible notes on the same phrase:
God will lead and guide them, alluding to the bringing forth of Egypt.

Trapp merely says:
Simple Christians.

And Poole states:
this way shall be appropriated unto those persons above mentioned, the weak, and blind, and lame, whom God will heal and save, Isaiah 35:3-6...the way shall be so plain and straight, that even the most foolish travellers (who are described by this character, that they know not the way to the city, Ecclesiastes 10:15) cannot easily mistake it.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jun 4, 2019)

Chad Hutson said:


> I, like you, have always been encouraged by this verse. I always assumed that it meant in our frailty of thought, Christ would sustain us on the highway because only the redeemed walk there



Agreed!

Believe me, I was not in despair, as though the concept of Christ's care for the weak was only found in this verse.  The Scriptures and I say more so in the Old Testament, are simply teeming with displays of God's goodness, patience, mercy, and forgiveness to a group of some of the most sinful, stiffnecked, ungrateful, God-dishonoring, at times Baal worshipping, renegades in the world. It gives hope even for me that we have such a faithful, covenant keeping God.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 4, 2019)

iainduguid said:


> It's a tricky verse for a number of reasons, which is why translations differ. As you note, believers are not elsewhere typically called by this word for "fool" (_'evil_ - morally obtuse; however, see Ps 107:17-20!), but by the same token I can't find anywhere else where _ta'ah_ means to accidentally stumble upon the right way. Normally it means to wander around lost (or intoxicated). So one of these two words is being used in an unusual sense. Moreover, the broader context could support either: the fool as unbeliever would match the unclean earlier in the verse, as those who will not walk on the highway of holiness; but most of the passage is an assurance to the weak and fearful, the blind, the deaf, the lame (who in Isaiah are often not merely physically handicapped but spiritually handicapped) that even they will be saved by God.
> 
> I therefore think that both points can legitimately be made from the passage as a whole: the unclean and morally resistant will be excluded from the coming salvation, but the morally and physically weak will not be unable to stay the course, because the Lord himself will strengthen them (a repeated theme in Is 40-66). As for the translation, I would favor the ESV/KJV rendering, but with the alternative in the footnote. So you don't have to abandon your interpretation, Ed.



Excellent response to this question. The fact that scholars of the caliber of Dr. Duguid are present here is one of the reasons this board is so profitable.


----------

